# Help me to decide where to settle



## Karolis (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello,

I am a fresh graduate from Eastern Europe who is coming to NZ within two months.
I have the opportunity to stay in NZ for one year, to work there, to travel, to study, well to reside there in a way I want. 

Now, NZ is quite big and consists of two islands and is a place of incredibly beautiful nature! That's what I like the most about it.

So, I need to decide where I would like to stay and I prefer nature, fresh air and this kind of stuff over a big city. 
I have worked in Sun Valley, USA and I liked it so much, because it has all those things mentioned before. It's a big skiing resort and it employs a lot of people. 

I am wondering, is there anything similar in NZ? Some kind of resorts that I could try to get a job? I would really like to work in a resort or some kind of surfboarding area and to experience that beautiful nature in NZ.

So, which place in NZ should I choose? 
What are the biggest resorts there?

Any advice highly appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

There are a few outdoorsy resorts around NZ although if you're only arriving in a couple of months you'll miss the tail end of the ski season which is usually July - October. Unlikely they'd be looking for staff now anyways since the season is wrapping up. 
It is Spring here in NZ and the short Winter is well and truly over. The temperatures are creeping up as we head towards summer.
Your options now are maybe to get work in the same resorts but associated with tramping, mountain biking, bunjee jumping, water sports etc instead of ski/snowboarding.

On the South Island, Queenstown is NZ's playground for all things adreniline. Mount Cook and surrounding area (Fox Glacier and Franz Josef Glacier) over on the West Coast offers year round tourist trips.
On the North Island, the Central Plateau surrounding Tongariro National Park is a popular destination for walkers and mountain biking etc. Ohakune is the most popular town nearby and a great place to base yourself taking advantage of many cafes restaurants shops etc. Another popular destination for water sports is Lake Taupo a bit further North. Heaps to do there and on the mighty Waikato River.
For surfing the place to go is over to Raglan on the West Coast from Hamilton and also up to Piha from Auckland.
For sandboarding head to Ninety Mile Beach which stretches from Ahipara and Northwards up to the most Northerly point of the North Island at Cape Rienga. There are giant sand dunes at Cape Rienga where one can use own or hire a body board to surf down the dunes....pretty cool.
Have a look at this Great Walks: Tracks and walks
These are the nine great walks in NZ and they are big business, especially during the summer months. Maybe you could find seasonal employment assosiated with them ?


----------



## Karolis (Sep 25, 2017)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> There are a few outdoorsy resorts around NZ although if you're only arriving in a couple of months you'll miss the tail end of the ski season which is usually July - October. Unlikely they'd be looking for staff now anyways since the season is wrapping up.
> It is Spring here in NZ and the short Winter is well and truly over. The temperatures are creeping up as we head towards summer.
> ...


Thank you for your informative reply!
I am aware that the winter season is coming to an end and I will be arriving just in the beginning of the summer, so I guess I would need to look up some summer-kind-of resorts. 

If there is anybody who knows some great resort companies anywhere in NZ, which hire new stuff during the season, please feel free to post it here!

Thank you!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Karolis said:


> Thank you for your informative reply!
> I am aware that the winter season is coming to an end and I will be arriving just in the beginning of the summer, so I guess I would need to look up some summer-kind-of resorts.
> 
> If there is anybody who knows some great resort companies anywhere in NZ, which hire new stuff during the season, please feel free to post it here!
> ...


Best beach resort is at Mt. Maunganui in Tauranga but there's nothing going on special that will need seasonal employees other than maybe the Coast Guard who provide Lifeguard personnel since there's a lot more people in the sea swimming and surfing during the summer months. Best bet is to research Queenstown or Taupo activities.


----------



## Karolis (Sep 25, 2017)

And where should I go if I want to work anything that's related to surfing? Where is the biggest concentration of surfing and other outdoor activities?
Beautiful landscape is a big advantage too!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Karolis said:


> And where should I go if I want to work anything that's related to surfing? Where is the biggest concentration of surfing and other outdoor activities?
> Beautiful landscape is a big advantage too!


Mount Maunganui main beach, Raglan, Piha for surfing on the North Island. Nothing else at those places other than the surf. The Mount does have surfing shools/lessons and outfits where you can rent equipment plus lots of shops cafes bars etc. There is also another beach on the other side of the Peninsula called Pilot Bay where you can rent a jet bike, SUP etc and also great walks around and up the Mount right off the beach. It is also where the cruise ships come in for Tauranga which is obviously big business.


----------



## Karolis (Sep 25, 2017)

Off topic question, but maybe someone has been in the same situation:

I am planning to buy a Osprey Farpoint 55 backpack. Are there anybody by any chance who has this - have you had any issues flying with this backpack as a carry on?


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

For the summer, the area around Tauranga/Whakatane might be a good start. You're close to Rotorua, but at the beach. A good 4 hour drive from Auckland, but several other parts of the North Island within a couple of hours drive. Should be some work options in the service sector.


----------

